# At what age should she be fully potty trained?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My question is - when should she stop having accidents? 

Millie is 4 1/2 months and has been doing pretty well the past couple weeks so I have been giving her more freedom - she gets to have the sunroom if I am in there. BUT--she just peed--while looking at me! arghh! :wacko:

She can go 8-9 hours over night in crate. And up to 6 hours during day.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My mini is 7 months and he's not fully housetrained yet.

I hear the standards train more quickly/easily, though. Also, I think I might be the only mini person on this board who's dog is so hard to housetrain.

4 1/2 months is really young. She might be "able" to hold it, espcially when lying down, sleeping in the crate, but excitement and activity are a different story.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy's 4 months this Friday and we are nowhere near being housetrained. He's pretty good with pooing, but peeing is hit or miss. He seems to get distracted sometimes and just go wherever he's standing. It doesn't help that he uses pee pads some of the time and goes outside the rest, but really it's all I can do for now until he can hold it a little longer. Housetraining takes a long time before it's really solid, so I would say 4 and a half months is still young and you should expect some accidents.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I've raised 5 dogs from puppyhood and my standards were the easiest by far to potty train/house brake. Romeo was 12 weeks old when I brought him home. I showed him the sliding door to the back yard, took him out, he did his business and that was it. He was fully house trained, I kid you not!!! My standard female was 10 weeks old when I brought her home and she had no training at all. She got #2 right away and #1 took about a week to ten days. I also never crated them or restricted them in any way, as these two didn't require it. 

I would have her either tethered to my waist if you give her freedom or in a playpen or crate when you can't watch her. That way you are setting her up for success.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas has been completely housetrained I'd say since 4 months. He rings potty bells at the door to let me know when to go out, he hasn't made a single accident since march, when he was 3 months. He's 6 months now.

I think it just depends on the dog.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Our other spoo, Henry, was housetrained very early as well! That is why it really throws me off that Millie still has accidents. She actually seems smarter than Henry sometimes but somehow can't seem to completely figure out the whole "no pottying in the house" thing. I guess every dog is different!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> My mini is 7 months and he's not fully housetrained yet.
> 
> I hear the standards train more quickly/easily, though. Also, I think I might be the only mini person on this board who's dog is so hard to housetrain.
> 
> 4 1/2 months is really young. She might be "able" to hold it, espcially when lying down, sleeping in the crate, but excitement and activity are a different story.


Don't feel singled out. My mini is 10 and is fully house trained as long as I'm awake. The minute I got to sleep he will go in the house. So he sleeps in a crate and all is well. Occasionally I start thinking surely by now he is over it, but it never fails.hwell:

Glader (my spoo pup) is 4 months, and is doing well. If he has an accident now it's because I'm not on my game. He is holding it in his crate all night. He goes to work with me so he really doesn't have to hold it during the day.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

it depends on the dog. I find dogs who are subtle in their asking to go out tend to be harder to get more solid. They ask to go out- you miss it so they just do their bizness. 

And overnight is a great hurdle- but doesn't translate to daytime unfortunatly when theya re running around playing. Puppies don't always 'think" about peeing they just do it... some just take longer to start thinking about it. 

i'm determined to get my dogs ringing a bell for the new house- i hope it will help with MY missing their cues to go out (My danish and my aussie are VERY subtle about asking to go out)


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Reesmom said:


> Don't feel singled out. My mini is 10 and is fully house trained as long as I'm awake. The minute I got to sleep he will go in the house. So he sleeps in a crate and all is well. Occasionally I start thinking surely by now he is over it, but it never fails.hwell:


10 years old? Or 10 months old? 

Jager will just have to sleep in his crate forever! Good thing he likes it (other than this morning's interesting and annoying episode.)


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I have two puppies from the same litter Hershey has not had a accident in 4 weeks the Kate still has one every couple of days pee no 
When they are goofing around she will just squat I think she is just to busy playing she jsut dose not think about and goes Hummmm....come to think about my kids did this too ha,ha... I have 3 other spoos and they have all been completely clean by 8 month hang in there she will get it:victory:


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

My first SPOO trained immediately and lifted his leg at 12 weeks of age. My new SPOO is now 7 months old and still not 100% trained, I would say he is 95%. He is very subtle letting me know he has to go. And he doesn't lift his leg yet! 

I have a mini who took 11 months to house train. He would look right at me and do the deed (UGH!). But, the good news is that he is finally trained! 

Good luck, some are a little slower than others.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda was fully house trained within 1 month of us having him home, he is 17 weeks now and he asks to go out every time and will even hold it if he has an upset tummy. I can just leave the back door open and he will trot outside for a wee then come back in himself but I normally keep him confined to the living room which is the room I am in anyway just so I know he isn't up to mischief, especially as he has just started teething although so far he knows only to chew his toys lol.

Are you using a crate to house train? I basically had Panda in there if I couldn't watch him so If I went to pee or have a shower he would go in the crate so he didn't have any opportunity to go wrong and it worked a treat.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, I am crate training her. She is doing very well, never has accidents in the crate and rarely has them out of the crate. She did have an accident yesterday (probably because I got distracted talking to somebody and didn't notice her standing by the door). That is what prompted me to write this post. Just when I finally thought she was potty trained! =)

Just wondering when the occasional accidents die down. She definitely understands that she is supposed to go outside, and that she should stand by the door, but sometimes she doesn't quite make it!

I just think that she might have a LITTLE less bladder control at this point than the other spoos I have had. 

:loco:Silly girl. We went through a phase where she would consistently pee on the porch while she was on a leash and I was opening the gate to the yard. At least that is done with!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda used to pee on the patio which was a little annoying as it meant we had to keep scrubbing it as it stained but now he goes in the garden like a good boy... he goes wherever he wants in the garden though, we were going to teach him to go in one place but because he had never worn a collar when we got him we had to get him used to that before we could get him used to the lead and by the time he was used to the lead and not trying to attack it we were just happy he was going outside lol


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it depends on the dog. My miniature was reliably house-trained at 4 months, but I think he's an anomaly. We got him at 12 weeks, and had four weeks of being absolutely rigorous about taking him out about every hour (it seemed!) and praising him to the moon when he did anything outside. 

At a year, he has the bladder of a rhino and will often be up in the morning for a couple of hours, waiting for his morning run in the park, before he even has a pee. And he has a dog door, so doesn't have to wait at all.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda wants his breakfast before he has a wee now lol, I let him out and he keeps running back in until I have fed him, then he goes out for a wee ^_^


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

to fine tune house breaking I followed my vets advise and put a long leash on my dogs. They couldn't get out of my sight and kept my mind on them. It worked like a charm.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

jessie was about 5 months when she got the poo part right, the pee took a little longer. just when i started to think she would never get it, she got it. just hang in there - be persistent and patient and don't forget to jump up and down and treat and hug and kiss :adore: when she gets it right !


----------

